# Is it fungus???



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Just in the last week I've noticed a light grey spot on my betta Enigma's head. It's just on one side of his head. It's about the size of half a pencil eraser.

It's hard to get a picture of, since it seems Enigma has developed a fear of the camera. Once it came out, he skittered off and hid behind the filter.

When he's got his fear stripes on, I couldn't see it.









But with his normal colours, it shows up as a light grey spot.

















Should I go ahead and treat for some sort of fungus? Or could it be a parasite?
There's an oto in the tank, so I'm not sure how much salt I could add.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

No idea for the oto, but I was about to say add salt. My betta had similar dot, a bit ligther and it was half the size the next day after adding more salt. It was completely gone in about 3 days.
Not sure if it is the same though. But you can always try salt baths, hopefully that will help.


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

It could be an injury that will heal. My betta had a light spot like that after briefly encountering the hose while I was siphoning. Went away after a few days and I didn't do anything except make sure the water was clean.

Is your betta acting like he's healthy?


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, he's acting pretty normal still. I was wondering if it was injury-like.

Sadly, my oto died last night  So I might add a bit of salt.

Could someone remind me the amount of salt to add per gallon for every day (ie not for "treatment").


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

That looks like he/she just lost a bit of mucous and some the top layer of tissue. Fungus may set into something like that, but I don't think it's there yet. Keep the tank clean and change water, feed lightly for a few days.

just my 2 cents

Hammer


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for your input Hammer 

I have been keeping the water cleaner than usual (did a couple of water changes 2 days apart). I try to not overfeed him, but he usually pigs out on the flakes that I put in for the minnows. I also try to fast them about once a week too.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I have read anything from 1/2 to 1 teaspoon per gallon.
I use about 1/2 usually but for treating I would go to 1 per gallon or even a salt bath

Just to let you know some plants can't tolerate salt, I know I lost a couple


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I've read hugely varying quantities too...
I wanted to err on the side of caution, so I've only added 2 tsp for the whole 15 gal.

Not too worried about the plants, the fish are what's important to me


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, I do worry for the plants too if not else then just because dying plants are bad for the water.
You can add more salt if that amount doesn't help.
From my not that big experience, salt helps bettas A LOT!
Good luck!


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Just sharing

Fungal diseases are the fourth type of infectious disease. Fungal spores are common in the aquatic environment, but do not usually cause disease in healthy fish. When fish are infected with an external parasite, bacterial infection, or injured by handling, the fungi can colonize damaged tissue on the exterior of the fish. These areas appear to have a cottony growth or may appear as brown matted areas when the fish are removed from the water. Formalin or potassium permanganate are effective against most fungal infections. Since fungi are usually a secondary problem it is important to diagnose the original problem and correct it as well.

here's the link

CIR921/FA004: Introduction to Fish Health Management

HTH


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks seanyuki.
If it is an injury, I certainly don't want it to develop into fungus, or any other sort of infection. I'm still keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Thought I'd post an odd little update on this...
Yesterday I found a dead minnow in the tank. Perhaps not overly unusual, they were bred for feeders, so they probably don't have great genetics.

Tonight, when I went up to feed everybody, I heard a big clunk on the lid (egg crate). There's Enigma, on top of the filter (his favourite hang out), breathing heavily. So now he's got a mark on his head. Not sure what would have caused him to do the big jump.

The water was a little bit cooler than usual (ie 78 instead of 80ish) so I bumped the heater up, and added a wee bit more salt. The concentration is about 3 tsp for 15gallons now. 

I've also cut the lights back, to maybe 6-8 hours/day (Not sure exactly), since this is the tank that I've got that brown slime algae type stuff.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I am sorry for Enigma's injury, hope he'll be well very soon.
Sorry for the minnow, I hope it will be the only dead one  I know the feeder ones are with poor genes, but it is still sad to lose a fish.

Is that normal for Enigma to jump like that? Or there was something in the water that bothered him?

Wish him well


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

It's actually quite unusual for him to jump. He's only jumped a couple times ever, just when I left my hand over the tank for too long and he thought he was getting food.

He's a little bit timid. I was wondering if maybe I stomped into the room a bit harder than usual or something.


----------

